

Introduction to Group Theory - hhm
http://members.tripod.com/~dogschool/

======
te_platt
I wish I had read this before I started studying abstract algebra. Sure it's
incomplete and lacking in details but what a nice introduction.

------
newt0311
mostly correct but very much incomplete. No discussion of the dihedral groups,
hamiltonian groups, stabilizers, kernels, group actions, etc...

The rubics cube solution at the end is interesting though.

